# Tennessee EMT Charged in Use of Defibrillator



## rescuecpt (Jun 10, 2005)

> *Tennessee EMT Charged in Use of Defibrillator
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder what the heck happened?


----------



## ECC (Jun 10, 2005)

That is strange, I know of one Paramedic who successfully zapped himself, and another who survived 5 tries...thats right... FIVE!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC_@Jun 10 2005, 03:57 PM
> * I know of one Paramedic who successfully zapped himself *


 On purpose?  :blink: 

I've gotten whacked by having my leg against the mount that locks the cot in place. It put me on my ***, I had to sit for a few minutes and get a grasp on what happened. Nobody said clear.. We weren't planning on shocking. HS2K malfunctioned, when it got a shockable rythmn.. it shocked. warning siren didn't sound, nothing.. ZAP. And it hurts. My leg hurt bad at first, then my hands hurt, then a little chest pain. Little O2 and it all went away. But that S-AED was removed from the rig..  we broke it severely.. and then replaced it w/ a new LP5 from central supply. That way they couldn't fix it. 

_They asked what happened to it?_ We dropped it.. _From a ten story building?_ We accidently ran over it? _WHAT?!?!HOW?!?! _Don't worry about it.


----------



## ECC (Jun 10, 2005)

The one zapped imself accidentally...the fiver apparantly is just stupid, his motives are not germain.


----------



## Jon (Jun 10, 2005)

I know my instructors ALWAYS go nuts if ANYONE touches paddles.. gotta run.. call


----------



## Stevo (Jun 10, 2005)

> *It’s uncommon for people with normal heartbeats to die after being shocked with a defibrillator, said Dr. Bruce Gibbon, an emergency room doctor at Bristol Regional.
> 
> Someone with a normal heart rhythm might feel a tingling sensation and some pain but usually would not suffer any ill effects, he said.
> 
> ...



well i can vouch, being an electrician....i get zapped now and then when i get a tad cavelier , or am just going to fast...

i've cursed in languages i don't even know....

~Stevo


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jun 11, 2005)

Unfortunately, its not unknown to have "horseplay" accidents with defibs, though you'd hope a couple of EMTs would know better. The last one I remember hearing about (couple years ago) was two hospital maintenance workers who decided to try the defib out on each other with the same results as this case.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 11, 2005)

I feel sorry for all involved.

I think anyone that has been in EMS long enough has been zapped on some level.  All my instructors have, usually being in contact with the metal cot.


----------

